# Who is supposed to own scheduling?



## MavDog (Apr 26, 2022)

So, at the beginning of modernization, I thought it was a thing in their core roles that HR took over all scheduling for the store. I thought this was true and still true, but I've heard a lot of examples lately of the individual leaders owning their own parts to the schedule (my own ETL took over scheduling for GM and she is so so bad at it). I am interested in becoming a GM ETL in the future, but honestly being the one who has to spend an entire day fiddling with the schedule does not sound appealing to me. As a team leader, I always just gave HR a wishlist of what I was hoping for each week based on current and future workload and was called in when cuts had to be made (a fun trick that kept us leaders from blaming HR when things were not great because we were involved with it too haha). I was wondering if the core roles changed or if I was always just mistaken.


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 26, 2022)

Etls own the scheduling .


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 26, 2022)

ETLs now own scheduling,


----------



## SilentCrow (Apr 26, 2022)

ETLs own scheduling and it shouldn’t take an entire day to be honest. The execs that spend their entire day doing the schedule somehow be posting the worst schedules known to man. I truly be baffled.


----------



## lucidtm (Apr 26, 2022)

ETLs do their own but ET-HR and SD can modify. Our old ETL-HR used to constantly and it was a shit show.


----------



## princej94 (Apr 26, 2022)

ETLs own their schedules; SD & HR perform schedule audits and gives feedback


----------



## Yetive (Apr 27, 2022)

HR has never done schedule at my store. It has always been the TLs here with an assist from ETL.  You should be able to have many of your team on set schedules (at least for some of their shifts), then you can tweek things every week pretty quickly.


----------



## lokinix (Apr 27, 2022)

At my store, the HR-TM keys in a bunch and the ETLs and SD change it.


----------



## happygoth (Apr 27, 2022)

Since Modernization our HR-ETL has been doing the schedule, but now I think it's a combo of the SD and HR, at least for most of the store. Not sure if the GM ETL does theirs, they and AP are the other ETLs we have.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Apr 27, 2022)

The team leads do the schedules. They have to have an ETL sigh in so they can. Shady imo.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 27, 2022)

It’s the ETLs responsibility to make the schedule, but the TLs make them at my store. One ETL has been with Spot since the dawn of time and based on the ETLs own admission still doesn’t know how to do the schedule. Knows how to badger the one who actually makes it and cause utter chaos by editing after it was posted and not bothering to tell anyone, though. 🙄


----------

